# Maltese?



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

This little guy is 4lbs & 2 years old, turned over because he couldn't be bred (Cryptorchidism). I'm sure he was shaved due to matting. Comes with papers (not AKC). I love my maltese and been talking to the shelter about "Snowball" and will be meeting him tomorrow. Does he appear full Maltese? Mix babies are precious, too, but just curious.


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

*More pix*

Sorry, not good at this just yet!


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

*Another*

Again


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

It's hard to tell since he's shaved down, and looks like he may need a bath, but yeah, he looks pure malt to me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

Definitely needs a good scrubbing! 


AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> It's hard to tell since he's shaved down, and looks like he may need a bath, but yeah, he looks pure malt to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, poor little guy. He looks like he needs someone to give him lots of love. I'm no expert, but he does look like a Malt to me. I hope you get him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Def looks at least part malt to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

looks a very shaved malt to me. Make sure you can handle marking - if he's been intact until now, he could be a very bad marker. Looks cute! I


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He is really cute! He appears to be purebred to me, but occasionally you will see a mix that takes physical characteristics of only one of the breeds. I would bet that because of his small size and his facial structure that he is indeed a purebred Maltese (though most likely not a well-bred one). In a few months and after a few baths, he will look gorgeous! I hope you take him home!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

He looks adorable! And so frightened at the same time. I'm sure he will be so happy if you do get to keep him, he really needs some love. Such a cutie. And I don't know if he's pure breed, but I agree with the others to me it looks like it but not 100% sure


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

Meeting him today, nervous!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks like a Maltese to me. When his hair grows out, he's going to be even cuter than he is now! I hope that you adopt him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He looks Maltese to me. He's 100% precious, that's for sure. Let us know how it goes. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

He's still feeling bad today and not up and moving, so I may wait until Thursday to keep stress off him (because he isn't feeling well enough to go "home" yet, anyway). Both testicles were undescended, so I imagine he is feeling pretty rough! I'd still love opinions on breed until then, though!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh poor baby boy. Hope he feels better soon so that you can get to meet him.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I guess I am gonna be the ding bat that is wrong, but he doesn't seem FULL Maltese to me. He's definitely at least mixed, but doesn't seem purebred. Either way, he IS a cutie and you will make him very happy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, poor little guy. I would take him in a heart beat!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is really adorable!! The hair will grow in fast and he does appear to be Maltese to me also. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

he is pure malt!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks 100% adorable. I can attest to the marking, Rylee marks like crazy, no matter what I've tried,so belly band for him...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a naked Maltese to me. Even if he is mixed, it's the Malt that is coming out in him. 

That little guy looks so miserable and scared, I hope you can bring him home soon. In my opinion, he would recover more quickly in your warm quiet home than in a shelter with people and dogs coming and going. You are going to have a devoted little companion. Rescued dogs are always so forever grateful to their rescuer.

Hopefully you can housetrain him without too much difficulty but there are very cute belly bands on the market these days that will make him look very stylish should he be resistant.


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Well, I guess I am gonna be the ding bat that is wrong, but he doesn't seem FULL Maltese to me. He's definitely at least mixed, but doesn't seem purebred. Either way, he IS a cutie and you will make him very happy.


Can you pick out which breed you think he could be mixed with?


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> Looks like a naked Maltese to me. Even if he is mixed, it's the Malt that is coming out in him.
> 
> That little guy looks so miserable and scared, I hope you can bring him home soon. In my opinion, he would recover more quickly in your warm quiet home than in a shelter with people and dogs coming and going. You are going to have a devoted little companion. Rescued dogs are always so forever grateful to their rescuer.
> 
> Hopefully you can housetrain him without too much difficulty but there are very cute belly bands on the market these days that will make him look very stylish should he be resistant.


I work the next three nights, so starting Thursday I have 7 in a row off, so she wants to at least give him a couple more days to make sure he's recovering without complications. Hope Thursday comes quick!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh poor little sad boy. :wub: Maltese just LOVE to be around people and interact, so it's always sad when I see one homeless so to speak. :innocent: His face and size look Maltese. If not, there is prob no way to know what it is unless you do a DNA test, if it is important that you know for sure. What do the papers say? 
When he is bathed, and fed good food, and that coat grows out :chili:he will be so cute!!! I have a male and he is a pure love bug. If were me I would want him to stay near the Vet until he is healed. For me nothing worse than going to the ER in night with complications--esp since he is new to you. But Stacey is right if he marks is that going to be an issue for you? Would hate to see him go through a re-homing again. What ever you do good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

Just temperament is important, because I love that of the maltese, so that's why I'm hoping he's full. And, of course, maltese are the cutest!  The rescue says she has papers (not from the most reputable group, but can't remember which one) but I haven't seen them yet. She says he isn't marking, but he could just not feel like it yet? I don't have any experience with marking. Is it something that can be untrained at age 2?


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

He sure looks like he needs someone to love him. Whether he pure Malt, I can't say I know but he is a cute and I could give him a big hug if I could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

That's why I also want to wait till Thursday to meet him, maybe she will learn a thing about him before then ( good or bad ), so another rehoming stress won't be put on anyone ( which I am scared of if I got him this quick, even though 3-4 days may not make a huge difference)


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

He looks like a Maltese to me.


----------

